# "New" New Beetle 2012



## hobojoker (Apr 19, 2009)

http://www.roadandtrack.com/future-cars/spy-photos/spied!-2012-volkswagen-new-beetle


Anyone else notice that particularly in the second photo, that the overall shape of the new new beetle is oddly reminiscent to that of the horrendous Chrysler PT Cruiser?


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

I actually would think about buying this. Even though it is a Beetle LOL


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

i like it, looks like they were testing the 2.0T i spy a intercooler behind the passanger side grill opcorn:


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 1, 2004)

Nope don't see the PT cruiser-- Actually, it looks like a 40's Ford coupe. And, if you squish it, it looks like a 911 Porsche! See the 3rd pic-- the black one.


----------



## alexrh (Oct 18, 2009)

Is this really the new New Beetle? Don't like it at all :banghead:


----------



## dirtylowslo (Jul 1, 2007)

its deff still wearing clading.


----------



## VW 35i (Aug 25, 2004)

I liked the old model more, but times are changing...


----------



## .KIX. (Sep 8, 2008)

Front and rear are different, this is only a mule...


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Yup, despite what the article says it's still disguised with the current models' front and rear bumpers, mirrors, taillights, tape around the headlights, etc. just like the black test mule we saw earlier. The silver does let you see some new details better like the doors. Much improved. Note how the edges of the doors no longer go straight up and down. Nice sheet metal detail around the windows too.


----------



## cwgrlinaveedub (Feb 21, 2011)

*I think.....*

I think that it looks like VW and Porsche got together and made a baby.


----------



## VW GUY (Aug 12, 2001)

Looking forward to seeing the actual front & back. I'm kind of digging the roofline.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

It's supposed to be revealed to the public in May* and on sale in the fall.

*I'm hoping they show it at the New York Auto Show in April though.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Also, confirmed engines include:

2.5 5 cyl
2.0 TDI
2.0 T!!!!

It will also feature 
- Independent rear suspension (although it hasn't been stated if this will be on all models or just the turbo)
- High-quality soft-touch interior

One VW insider has been quoted "The turbo is the car you can take to the track on the weekend."


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I hope they retain the plastic bumpers and fenders instead of switching to steel. Rust sucks. IMO, this is what killed Saturn. In climates like Wisconsin, the more plastic, the better.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh yeah, the new model will just be called "Beetle." They're (thankfully) dropping the 'new' from the name.



fortysomething said:


> I hope they retain the plastic bumpers and fenders instead of switching to steel. Rust sucks. IMO, this is what killed Saturn. In climates like Wisconsin, the more plastic, the better.


What kiled Saturn was lack of good product. Owners liked the plastic body panels, but the overall product was mediocre compared to competitors. The Ion was lambasted by the auto mags as one of the worst cars made at the time. They were durable and reliable, but the styling was unattractive, the center mounted gauges were hated, the engine was noisy/rough, and the electric steering was uncommunicative and very artificial feeling. The Aura and Outlook were good products, but the damage to the brand was already done. But this is WAAAAY off-topic.


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

good looks:laugh:


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Oh yeah, the new model will just be called "Beetle." They're (thankfully) dropping the 'new' from the name.
> 
> 
> But this is WAAAAY off-topic.


I was merely referring to the fact that plastic is a plus. Whether the rest of Saturns were crap or not, it didn't matter to many in this climate. The plastic body panels were a very strong selling point. As such, I hope the 2012 Beetle retains the same plastic-made bumpers and fenders as the 98-10 models. If they were to switch to steel (as the last Saturns did), sales would suffer in these northern climes.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

According to a blog on VW's website, posted March 1, they will offer the new beetle with the Fender stereo and turbo (presumably the 2.0T from GTI/GLI). Further, they seem to be claiming that every new VW model will have the Fender stereo available...?



VW Blog said:


> As if an international icon *with a turbo engine* and performance-inspired design isn’t enough to blow the doors off your neighbor’s car, we *added a Fender™ Premium Audio System* that literally will. Fender, the go-to name in music audio, exclusively partnered with Volkswagen to redefine what car audio sounds like.
> 
> The nine-speaker system was a product of over three years of R&D in a state-of-the-art development facility. We are talking an undercover agent level of awesomeness here. Fender also worked with VW to customize the speaker layout within the Beetle, and *every new VW model*, to optimize the sound for each unique space. For a deeper dive into the nuts and bolts of the system checkout this video from the Chicago Auto Show where we highlight it in the newly-revealed 2012 Jetta GLI.
> 
> The mission of the Fender and VW partnership was to create speakers that could capture the raw emotion of a live concert, giving your ride in the 21st Century Beetle a visceral soundtrack that you feel as much as you hear. And if you ask anyone who has heard these puppies bark, they’ll tell you “mission accomplished.”


http://blogs.vw.com/beetle/2011/03/...e-a-performance-car-even-with-the-engine-off/


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

I didn't know that Fender made audio equipment (other than amps)...but they make great guitars!


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

*yep*

I thought the same thing the first time I saw this photo. NB mates with PT.

While I understand that the outgoing Beetle was long in the tooth, I don't think the new one is the answer. Here's why.

If VW wants to broaden the sales base of the Beetle, I don't think this will do it. Two things sold the "old" New Beetle, really. First, there are a lot of people out there that fondly remember the Bug of the 60-70's. They either had one or their parents did. The NB was close enough that it reminded them of those days. So call those the nostalgia buyers. Second were the people who really didn't remember the old car, but thought the new one was so cute and fun that they had to have one. It was unique, the car's shape was so darn happy you had to own one, to those folks.

The new car lacks both of those sales drivers IMHO. It's too flattened out to appeal to the nostalgia crowd, as it loses just enough "Beetle-ness" in the redesign. So axe about 75% of the nostalgia buyers. It also, in a quest to be more gender-neutral, eschews the cute factor. Unfortunately, this is going to have the side effect of alienating former buyer #2. I have a sneaking suspicion that the people who thought the old car was cute and happy-looking are going to think the new car is a little homely. No sale.

Yeah, VW may gain a few people who didn't buy the old car because it was too cutesy. I think for every one of those, they'll lose 10 who bought BECAUSE of the polarizing cuteness of the old car.

To me, this is like Jeep deciding that the Wrangler was too masculine, and doing a significant feminization of the design. It would be suicide. Like the Beetle, the Wrangler is an icon. You have to be real, real careful not to screw up the core appeal of the car in any redesign. Physical appearance, for better or worse, was a key component of the NB appeal. I fear VW has erred in their re-do. If anything good happens, it will be that used NB prices will firm up as people try to get a nice late model "old" style car over the next couple years.

I've owned a number of air cooled dubs in the past...Beetles, a Square, a 412. I've owned a lot more water cooled cars from the 80's up to a new TDI Jetta. We had a 2000 New Beetle TDI that my wife adored, and I actually really liked to drive. Neither of us would buy the new car. It just loses the Beetle-ness enough to us that we don't see the point. Hey, it's just two people. I have a feeling, though, that the sales figures on this new car are going to be disappointing. VW will undoubtedly, to avoid a PR issue, put out super low "official" sales expectations so that the inevitable low volume will meet expectations.

I'll be glad to admit that I was wrong if the car sells well. Hopefully it does. If this car is indeed disguised with fenders, etc, that we won't really see in production, then maybe the actual car we get won't be as bad as I think this one is.


----------



## greenmonkey (Sep 20, 2009)

syncro87 said:


> ...
> 
> The new car lacks both of those sales drivers IMHO. It's too flattened out to appeal to the nostalgia crowd, as it loses just enough "Beetle-ness" in the redesign. So axe about 75% of the nostalgia buyers.
> 
> ...


First, thank you for the well thought post. Too many posts on here these days are five word put-downs that don't really say anything useful.

I do have to disagree with you on one point. Isn't the flatter roofline of the 2012 Beetle much closer to the original than is the obtusely bubbled New Beetle? The original had a steep windshield, and a gently curved rooftop that tapered down. This gave it a bubbly look, but not so overtly. The New Beetle takes the windshield and makes it part of the roofline, which makes it look much too bubbly, definitely giving it the cute factor you talked about, but is way off target on the original more subtle shape.

Based on the spy shots of the 2012 Beetle, it looks like they sharpened the transition from windshield to roofline, bringing it closer to the classic look. The roof isn't so popped up in the middle like the New Beetle, and tapers back very similarly to the original. :thumbup:

Aside from the roofline, the overall look of the car is lower, and perhaps this is what you were referring to as flattened. This does give it the more sporty/masculine look they were going for, and I think it could (though no idea if it will) attract as many new buyers as it does detract lovers of the cute New Beetle.

But I guess it's all just opinion and speculation until the 2012 is actually released! :beer:

I'm hoping for a public unveiling in Shanghai or New York in a few weeks...


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

greenmonkey said:


> First, thank you for the well thought post. Too many posts on here these days are five word put-downs that don't really say anything useful.
> 
> I do have to disagree with you on one point. Isn't the flatter roofline of the 2012 Beetle much closer to the original than is the obtusely bubbled New Beetle? The original had a steep windshield, and a gently curved rooftop that tapered down. This gave it a bubbly look, but not so overtly. The New Beetle takes the windshield and makes it part of the roofline, which makes it look much too bubbly, definitely giving it the cute factor you talked about, but is way off target on the original more subtle shape.
> 
> ...


I see what you are saying. I guess that although technically the new design may have a roofline that sports geometry more similar to the original, regardless of this the new look doesn't for some reason capture it's essence. I mean, let's face it, new cars are much larger, heavier, etc than the original Bug. This is due, of course, to crash standards, A/C, yada yada. 

I think the more symmetrical look of the NB, perhaps more arched than the original car with a less vertical windshield, was a more aesthetically pleasing design (than this car, not the orig). Maybe it's that the NB is bigger than the old car, I don't know. Maybe it's the width...my NB seemed a heck of a lot wider than my old Beetles. I'm not an industrial designer. I can't put my finger on it, but I think it is a matter of proportion. The New Beetle was a bigger car, wider, etc, than the original, hence maybe a more domed roofline looked more in proportion although perhaps not geometrically identical to the original car. The flatter roofline, while indeed maybe more true to the original car's geometry on paper, looks squished and out of proportion to me. The original Bug looked more rounded and less flattened than this latest version. Thinking about it, I guess the original car had some really skinny tires, was fairly narrow, etc. The newer cars, by their crashworthy nature are more of a bubbly design and more cartoonish than the original car. Maybe that's why I think the old NB pulls off the concessions to modern safety (and a FWD platform) better than this latest iteration...the overly-accentuated bubble effect compared to the original lines somehow gets away with it.

I don't know. All I can say is that I think the old New Beetle somehow did a really good job at capturing the essence of the original car while providing a modern interpretation. In fact, the design job was so good that it may be just about impossible to update without losing some "Beetle-ness" in the mix somewhere.

I see what you are saying, and I can see your point that if you look at windshield angles, etc, the latest car might be more true in some respects to the original car. Yeah, I can see where you are coming from here. Even looking at things through this lens, I have a hard time seeing the emotional appeal of the new design. I think with the Beetle, emotional appeal is a much larger part of the buying equation than with the average car. I mean, you don't buy a NB because you want the most practical car for the money.

Thanks for the post and I appreciate the point you make. I probably wouldn't have thought of what you said and it's good to get another perspective once in a while. Appreciated. 

No matter how much I try, I can't see the loss of traditional NB buyers being made up by any new demographic that's going to come out of the woodwork. Best case scenario, I say you lose 2 buyers for every one you gain, and I'd say that's being generous. We shall see though. I've been wrong before, and more than once. lol


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

Think of a modern-day version of a 356..... It_ may _become very clear what VW's intentions might actually be with respect to the new, new, new Beetle..... 

That's my hope anyway.

The midsection of a 356 was virtually that of a Beetle. However, the nose was longer. The rear was shorter. The roofline was lower. Am I the only one thinking these thoughts?:wave:


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

All I gotta say is Volkswagen is doing a real good job keeping this car under wraps. Its friggen killing me. I have a spot down for a R20 but if the Beetle looks real good I just might have to pick one up. I was looking into a new Eos as well but unfortunately VW no longer offers it with a manual transmission. So I'm out. Beetle hurry up & get here!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## denhaag (Apr 6, 2011)

*Mmmmmwwwaa*

Stil not convinced...
I like the original better/more :banghead:


----------



## weizenbrauer (Apr 1, 2007)

*2012 Beetle*

I hope the 2012 Beetle will be of better quality than the 2011 Jetta! Consumer Report lists the Jetta "worst" in its class in their lastest report. If not the Volkswagen ship will crash and burn. While other carmakers are quality driven, Volkswagen on the otherhand looks like it is going the opposite direction. I cetainly hope the 2012 Beelte will bring some respectibility to its name. My two cents.


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

show me a turbo s or performance variation, and i will be in


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Thoroughbred dressed as a Mule?*

Hi all

Just my two pennies worth on the eventual design direction of the forthcoming 2012 “Black Beetle”……………

First off, this long-winded treatise on how the 2012 bug may turn out is based solely on the following “Occam’s Razor” principle: 

_"Whenever possible, substitute constructions out of known entities for inferences to unknown entities" – Bertrand Russell_​
But in this instance I'm inverting this statement to:

_"Whenever possible, substitute constructions out of unknown entities for inferences to known entities"_​
:laugh:

"The 2012 bug is a complete reboot of the beetle concept and shall therefore not reference the current New Beetle in any way regarding _design detail_". In other words, I feel, with this pompous statement in mind, that any panel remotely similar to the current New Beetle on the mules recently photographed is most certainly non-representative of the 2012 “Black Beetle”. Therefore the entire rear section is fake, most of the front panels are fake, and all four mudguards/fenders are fake!

I have compiled a list of points below regarding the mule shots that have been shown recently, also included is a sample mule photo with numbered areas corresponding to the list:










1. I feel that the entire roof rail/arch is far too thick and stands too proud in relation to the side windows giving a distinct effect of being clamped over underlying panels. This IMHO appears to be a well-integrated skin/cladding/shell which hides a much sleeker profile underneath.

2. Ill proportioned rear quarter panel flows almost straight instead of curving inwards toward the rear as has been the norm in the last two iterations of the Beetle. Also note that the rear wing is partially covered over by/tucked under it.

3. Abnormally thick inner "C pillar" hints at distinct inward curving of the rear quarter section towards the boot/trunk, as would be expected in a classic bug design.

4. Roof panel appears to be a craftily integrated shell used to aesthetically balance the form between the two roof rail/arch panels and even the fake rear glass hatch.

5. Front quarter panel shows evidence of the front wing being partially covered over by a fake shell that mimics the panels of the New Beetle.

6. Old New Beetle style Bonnet (hood) continues with the well-incorporated disguise of the front quarter panel and continues the effect of the front wing being partially covered over with a well-integrated skin/shell.

7. Rear quarter section of the "running board" shows slight outward deflection of its path in relation to the one along the door. Also note the slightly raised join between the two sections which may be alluding to the entire rear of the car being fake. This "running board" is the only external body part that I think shows a genuine sneak-peak into the design of the "Black Beetle". I'm convinced every other panel/glass sheet is fake or at least not fully representative of the finished article! 

8. The obvious awkwardness/inelegance of the rear "mud guard"/fender, jutting out far too much, fails to convince me that this is a finalised design characteristic, even when allowing for the inherently bulbous design of the beetle compared to say, a Golf. As is well known, this "new" MK 6 platform is noticeably wider than the MK 4 that underpinned the New Beetle, so by inference this shows how exceptionally wide the entire body of the mule really is, even in comparison to the Jetta platform it’s based on, thus further convincing me of the possibility that the entire body shell is an elaborate camouflage! 

9. The bonnet/hood is another good indicator of the "Shell" hypothesis, you can see that it mimics the New Beetle's exactly but for the sheer width and more crucially, the slightly sunken effect of the roundel, like as if it has been mounted on an underlying skin.

Preliminary analysis: If this turns out to be even 75% accurate, then I think we will be in for a real surprise! This would most certainly be analogous to the chrysalis and the butterfly. I envisage it to look a lot sleeker than this mule suggests, and will have the graceful roof/fender/bonnet curvatures last seen on the likes of the Porsche 356, SAAB 92 and even Bristol’s 401/402 series…….

After all, this Super bowl teaser appears to support this wishful thinking of mine:










Do bear with me but I just need to say one more thing, of all the renders I’ve seen, I feel this little red number is the most prescient, especially when you notice that “running board”! This rubbing strip design is a feature that has never been incorporated into a beetle before, that is, before we all saw the mule scoops:










If I remember correctly this picture came out at least two years ago, the mule has only just been captured in the last few months. Also, take a good look at the rear fender, you can just see a hint of a raised rear light cluster, just like the originals but nothing like the NB! I actually remember reading in a motor magazine (CAR or Autocar) about three years ago that the 2012 would have design sensibilities that will reference the classic beetle, especially in the rear design, much like the Mini! 

And lastly, compare the overall stance and roof profile to the Super bowl teaser above, not a coincidence surely? The guy that rendered this definitely had an insight into the first frozen design buck, I’m sure of it. The major differences will be the front end lights/bumper treatment, in his render the lights are NBish with slanting light assemblies, but I think the 2012 will have single lense classic uprights but maybe hooded under near-upright glass covers.


Here’s to hoping!



Cheers.

VVWerk


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

i think its just gonna look like the silver one in the pic


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

...minus the fake bumper covers.


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

The bumpers and lights are obviously false; the rest of the fender at each corner, the running boards and possibly the cladding over the boards is presumably camouflage as well. So, minus the front lights*, there is a strong suggestion that the rendering of the red car (that was out of Automobile mag, I think?) could be accurate. 



*_ I don't see this getting separate round signals up front, but I'll be pleasantly surprised if it does._


----------



## Sixtysomething (Aug 7, 2003)

weizenbrauer said:


> I hope the 2012 Beetle will be of better quality than the 2011 Jetta! Consumer Report lists the Jetta "worst" in its class in their lastest report. If not the Volkswagen ship will crash and burn. While other carmakers are quality driven, Volkswagen on the otherhand looks like it is going the opposite direction. I cetainly hope the 2012 Beelte will bring some respectibility to its name. My two cents.


Consumer Reports has never liked any import cars unless they're Asian, so no surprise here. If I'm not mistaken, VW is now selling more Jettas than ever before. I like the new Jetta. It looks better than the MKV and the fact that lower-end models are decontented makes it more appealing to less-affluent buyers. This is a good thing that will ultimately boost sales. I actually hope the latest Beetle will have a no-frills, $16,000 2.0 option.


----------



## vwbugstuff (Mar 27, 2004)

For the month of March, VWoA sold 16,969 Jettas - more than any other month in company history.


----------



## weizenbrauer (Apr 1, 2007)

In my opinion, Consumer Report, is tilted toward Asian automobiles. I own one that is a quality machine and the purchase price went with it, $42K new. However I have owned, prior to my 2006 NB, four VW GTI's, 1983 Rabbit GTI 8v 90HP; 1985 GTI 8v 110HP; 1987 GIT 16V DOHC 123HP; 2002 GTI 20v DOHC 180HP. Each newer chassis, A-1 through A-4 was an improvement over the previous models in my experience. I had my 2002 GTI for over 8 years with most of the problems with electrical components; ignition coil packs, hazzard switch, brake light switch, door lock module switch, and temperature sensor to name some that I had to replace. Being in electronics for over 30 years, I found that cost cutting in electrical components lead to premature failure in almost all instances. The 2006 NB and others of this generation have similar problems, along with something the 2002 GTI didn't have, the headlight electrical connectors mating properly. Unless Volkswagen has corrected these and other problems it will not matter how many they sell. Their reputation will suffer. Again my two cents.

George


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

1. I can't believe we're only 6 days from the reveal and not ONE photo has been leaked. 

2. I checked MTV's schedule on Monday; nothings listed now, but that could change I guess.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Never underestimate the power of the 'O'........*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> 1. I can't believe we're only 6 days from the reveal and not ONE photo has been leaked.
> 
> 2. I checked MTV's schedule on Monday; nothings listed now, but that could change I guess.



I fully agree with your first point, I find it incredible also! To think that we were seeing scoops of far more exotic machinery very early in their testing lives such as the new Boxster/911, Lambo _Aventador _etc...

:screwy:

What makes the "Beetle that cannot be revealed" scenario even more unfathomable/unbearable is the fact that it was sitting in full view of everyone behind the scenes of Oprah Winfrey's show! Not ONE employee managed to capture a photo, or even leak out a sketch for goodness sake! Is Oprah really _that _ intimidating?




VWWerk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

VWWerk said:


> What makes the "Beetle that cannot be revealed" scenario even more unfathomable/unbearable is the fact that it was sitting in full view of everyone behind the scenes of Oprah Winfrey's show! Not ONE employee managed to capture a photo, or even leak out a sketch for goodness sake! Is Oprah really _that _ intimidating?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHHHH! She might hear you!


----------



## DJohnsonn (Apr 12, 2011)

I wonder if they had the real car at the Oprah taping. I'm guessing it was something like a cardboard cutout or some other fake thing.

Road & Track just did a NY show preview story with no new news regarding the newest Beetle (has it been hard-confirmed the horrible "New" is dropped from the name?), but they did confirm that VW was showing it at both the Shanghai and New York shows. They didn't mention the Black Eyed Peas - is it too much to hope that they canceled?

http://www.roadandtrack.com/auto-shows/new-york/2011-new-york-auto-show-preview

They mentioned a possible Turbo version... Is that just wishful thinking? Am I the only one who can't quite see how the spy photos match the design sketch that VW keeps providing?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

DJohnsonn said:


> I wonder if they had the real car at the Oprah taping. I'm guessing it was something like a cardboard cutout or some other fake thing.
> 
> Road & Track just did a NY show preview story with no new news regarding the newest Beetle (has it been hard-confirmed the horrible "New" is dropped from the name?), but they did confirm that VW was showing it at both the Shanghai and New York shows. They didn't mention the Black Eyed Peas - is it too much to hope that they canceled?
> 
> ...


If you read the press release and what Jamie has stated (using the link on the vwvortex home page), yes, the "New" has been dropped. 

VW hasn't released a sketch of the car. All sketches are not from VW but are artist renderings of best guesses of the design. Unless you mean the silhouette or outline. Inthat case, yes, I can see the similarity between it and the silver test mule and the black test mule.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Pure speculation:
Could the bumper covers on the test mules be hiding trim pieces that mimic the trim that flows between the two headlights on this leaked pic of the "Up!" model? Look at the shape of the hood; very much resembles the '12 Beetle hood:


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

That would definitely be in line with other contemporary VW design.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Possibly, by a nose...*



silverspeedbuggy said:


> Pure speculation:
> Could the bumper covers on the test mules be hiding trim pieces that mimic the trim that flows between the two headlights on this leaked pic of the "Up!" model? Look at the shape of the hood; very much resembles the '12 Beetle hood:



You may have a point:












VWWerk


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

It looks like a Beetle and a GTI got drunk and made a baby. Lets just put it that way. You guys are going to be very pleasantly surprised.:thumbup:


----------



## 13minutes (Sep 8, 2002)

I've got to ask, why are you acting like you know any more about this than the rest of us? Just curious..


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

13minutes said:


> I've got to ask, why are you acting like you know any more about this than the rest of us? Just curious..


'Cuz she/he does.......


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Some information gathered from the fine print on the 2012 Beetle eBay auction:

_"What are the vehicle specifications?
The winner will receive the base model. It features: 2.5L automatic transmission, 17“ alloy wheels, comfort dashboard, leatherette seats in black, ambient lighting, RCD 310, MDI and bluetooth, air conditioning, floor mats front and rear, leather steering wheel, leather gearshift knob, leather hand brake lever, and disc brakes. 

What color will the vehicle be?
The winner may select from red, yellow, blue, or silver."_

Some questions:
1. What is a 'comfort' dashboard? Does this mean there will be different dashbohards offered? Perhaps it will be like the Jetta dash vs. the Jetta GLI dash (the GLI is soft-touch while all other MKVI Jettas have a hard plastic dash). Or will there be a 'sport' dash for the turbo models?

2. What is RCD310? Regular radio or the touchscreen unit? Or is it touchscreen with navi?

3. MDI (I know what bluetooth is)?

4. If this is a 'base' model and it states disc brakes, can we assume all Beetles will have discs?

5. Will 17" wheels be standard?


----------



## DHLonnie (Mar 10, 2011)

*Not Bad Styling; Another Retro Design*

I really don't it, it goes away from trying a perfect semi-sphere that they've done for over a decade and brought this style: http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...ff&sa=N&biw=1024&bih=649&tbm=isch&um=1&itbs=1


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

13minutes said:


> I've got to ask, why are you acting like you know any more about this than the rest of us? Just curious..


Because I've seen the car inside & out already. :beer:


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Some information gathered from the fine print on the 2012 Beetle eBay auction:
> 
> _"What are the vehicle specifications?
> The winner will receive the base model. It features: 2.5L automatic transmission, 17“ alloy wheels, comfort dashboard, leatherette seats in black, ambient lighting, RCD 310, MDI and bluetooth, air conditioning, floor mats front and rear, leather steering wheel, leather gearshift knob, leather hand brake lever, and disc brakes.
> ...


Maybe Lindsay can answer..... :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

But maybe Lyndsay _can't _answer for fear of losing his/her job. There's media embargos for a reason too.

I mean, if LL has seen the car inside and out, and has barely said a word other than 'It's really cool' there's a reason for this. If you or I saw it don't you think the first thing we would do is tell people here what we know?

Changing subjects: I'm betting/hoping some less-than-scrupulous media company will post the images on Sunday.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I just don't want to give info away because it looks better in person then it does in words. Again, the best I can really say is that it has great Porsche design cues with GTI influences. The interior is great. I sadly think the budvase is gone but the 1 thing I will say that I truly love is the doors are pillar-less. You step into a very comfortable interior (your going to love the steering wheel) and there is no longer a 2 foot dashboard. This Beetle is geared towards driving, corners, and agility. Its a great little package car and I'm very excited for it to be released to the public. Turbo models spoiler is uber fun as well. :thumbup:


----------



## jsmyle1%... (Jun 6, 2006)

I saw the first version (clay model/prototype) of the new, new Beetle in Germany some 6 years ago.......along with the Scirocco, CC, Tiguan, etc..

Ever since, the guys at work have been ridulculing me 'cuz all I keep saying is "Just imagine a modern-day rendition of a Porsche 356 with a VW badge on it."

I guess we'll see on the 18th .....or sooner.

Maybe a 6-speed MT Orange Super Beetle is in my future.....as a replacement for my MKVI GTI.opcorn:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I just don't want to give info away because it looks better in person then it does in words. Again, the best I can really say is that it has great Porsche design cues with GTI influences. The interior is great. I sadly think the budvase is gone but the 1 thing I will say that I truly love is the doors are pillar-less. You step into a very comfortable interior (your going to love the steering wheel) and there is no longer a 2 foot dashboard. This Beetle is geared towards driving, corners, and agility. Its a great little package car and I'm very excited for it to be released to the public. Turbo models spoiler is uber fun as well. :thumbup:


Sounds like a VW version of the first generation Audi TT. I take it from your last statement the turbo has a pop-up spoiler. This is getting VERY interesting!


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

This all sounds very promising - though I could see some hard-core fans of the current car not loving the GTI (or for that matter Porsche) influence. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## LindsayLowhan (May 29, 2010)

I'm going to go out on a very very small limb here and say that the current New Beetles demographic is no longer VW's market. For instance the GTI sells, it has constantly sold vehicles and still will because it stays true to its GTI pedigree and roots. ITS FUN! Simply put. You get into a GTI and you feel the corners, the handling is awesome and the car itself has little features that make you smile and go "ahh thats why I drive a VW." See now with the current New Beetle it was a great vehicle when it was first introduced but it was built purely to be a iconic futuristic hit with a Beetle name. I've owned 3 New Beetles and currently have a black Turbo S sitting in my driveway and I will say the Turbo S was the best packaged vehicle VW offered (besides the RSI) in "Beetle" form. Now fast forward to April 18th. You have a car that is geared to the VW enthusiast, not just someone who will buy a red one and put huge black dots all over it and fill the interior full of ladybugs. Its just no longer that car. The new Beetle is a drivers car and it will be a blast behind the wheel. Get ready people. The Beetle IS back. :thumbup::heart:


----------



## TWinbrook46636 (Apr 18, 2003)

Remember the Beetle's competition is going to be cars like the Mini Cooper. You can discount any notions of it being a "people's car" right now. Expect pricing to be on par with the Golf/GTI rather than the Jetta/GLI.


----------



## John Y (Apr 27, 1999)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm going to go out on a very very small limb here and say that the current New Beetles demographic is no longer VW's market.


I agree; some "New Beetle people" are "VW people" and vice versa, but there has probably been less complete overlap between those groups than there has been with any other current VW model I can think of...except maybe the Routan? I guess the Eos is a little bit out there on the fringe of the VW community too, and attracted some 'non-VW' people in, as well.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Hmmmm. Maybe they're taking a similar approach that Buick now takes: they can get old people to buy cars they've designed for young people, but they can't get young people to buy old man Buicks. Perhaps VW thinks they can get the 'lady with the ladybugs in her Beetle' to buy a sporty more manly Beetle, but they can't get a guy to buy a 'ladybug' Beetle. Makes sense to me.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

LindsayLowhan said:


> I'm going to go out on a very very small limb here and say that the current New Beetles demographic is no longer VW's market. For instance the GTI sells, it has constantly sold vehicles and still will because it stays true to its GTI pedigree and roots. ITS FUN! Simply put. You get into a GTI and you feel the corners, the handling is awesome and the car itself has little features that make you smile and go "ahh thats why I drive a VW." See now with the current New Beetle it was a great vehicle when it was first introduced but it was built purely to be a iconic futuristic hit with a Beetle name. I've owned 3 New Beetles and currently have a black Turbo S sitting in my driveway and I will say the Turbo S was the best packaged vehicle VW offered (besides the RSI) in "Beetle" form. Now fast forward to April 18th. You have a car that is geared to the VW enthusiast, not just someone who will buy a red one and put huge black dots all over it and fill the interior full of ladybugs. Its just no longer that car. The new Beetle is a drivers car and it will be a blast behind the wheel. Get ready people. The Beetle IS back. :thumbup::heart:



So Say We All!






VWWerk


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Sounds like a VW version of the first generation Audi TT. I take it from your last statement the turbo has a pop-up spoiler. This is getting VERY interesting!



I sincerely hope so in order to make amends, because I still regret not getting a _*TT *_back in 2001, I just couldn't justify spending £26k on an MKIV chassis based "sports car" when a real sportscar like the _Boxster _was only £3k more. I bought the NB V5 instead and never regretted _that _decision, especially when the spoiler popped up at 97mph+.........

:laugh:


VWWerk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Same here, VWWerk. I could have traded my '98 for a Turbo S (did they have those over there?) back in 2001ish, but I didn't. Then in 2006 I could have bought a lightly used 2001 TT 225 coupe, but the dealership wouldn't haggle on the price. I wish I would have just bought it for the price they wanted as it was a great car. My 2006 MKV GLI has been great, but it lacks the small coupe proportions and style that I want in a car. This new Turbo Bug sounds like it's just what I want.


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Same here, VWWerk. I could have traded my '98 for a Turbo S (did they have those over there?) back in 2001ish, but I didn't. Then in 2006 I could have bought a lightly used 2001 TT 225 coupe, but the dealership wouldn't haggle on the price. I wish I would have just bought it for the price they wanted as it was a great car. My 2006 MKV GLI has been great, but it lacks the small coupe proportions and style that I want in a car. This new Turbo Bug sounds like it's just what I want.


Hi _silverspeedbuggy_. We never got the _Turbo S_ over here, instead we got a V5 version with exactly the same body but called a _V5 Sporting Edition_. I am so hoping that this new Bug channels the original _*TT*_, because the MK2 _*TT *_was, as some would say, an epic FAIL! 

On a side note I hear the MK3 _*TT *_will be a mixture of the MK1 and MK2 but will be "more atheletic" in design. Judging by the fact that the MK1 had inferior dynamics compared to the "Da Silva" designed disaster MK2, this may mean that the MK3 will have the MK2's iconic Bauhaus looks and MK2+ dynamics!

:thumbup:


VWWerk


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

4 days!


----------



## VWWerk (Apr 10, 2011)

*Countdown continues*

3 days (London UK time)..............

:thumbup:



VWWerk


----------



## mediumbluemetalic (Jul 7, 2003)

I'm pretty sure that the reveal is online only.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

No new updates, but VW updated their youtube beetle channel:

http://www.youtube.com/blackbeetle

Watch what happens to the page; fun!


----------



## Rage In The Machines (Aug 27, 2002)

it has a snail?


----------



## Av. (Jul 28, 2009)

Not sure how I feel about it. I gotta see it IRL


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Having seen the actual car online rather than just spy photos, I'm not so pessimistic on it. Looks better than I thought it would. I still don't think it will outsell the old one for the reasons I mentioned previously. But it's not as much of a disaster as I thought. Pleasantly surprised. Want to see one in person. My initial impression is that the body lines now favor certain colors, while others look worse. The old "new" car, pretty much looked like a Bug in any color. The new one, certain colors are much more flattering than others on the new body lines.


----------

